# thank me after :)



## erezalon

my nieces really enjoy and like it, they learn&play math\words :] (see attached images)
3 FREE educational app games with infinity levels for Android based on colorful animations (you can track your kids progress inside the app and view their statistics) :

KidsApp Math Game
a game for learning math(+,-,x,% as you decide) 

KidsApp Sounds Game
many games based on voice. "where is the apple?" is said and the kid should press on the apple and this way, he learns fruits\vegetables\animals\colors and more.
one of these game includes one that the kid hears the animal sounds (for example "moooo") and then he should press on the cow.

KidsApp Matching Game
many games that the kid should match between animal to home (for example: fish and aquarium), match between lowercase letters to uppercase letter (a to A, b to B..), match "Red" to the red color and etc..

images are attached 
*****************
(find them in google play store by searching "pub:Erez Shmiel"
pub means publisher.)
*****************


----------



## atlasmission

Looks like a good app 

For anyone interested in educational apps for kids, check out our award-winning educational game Atlas Mission. It's available on the Apple app store and the Google Play store.


----------

